# Easy Shawlette/Scarf to Knit for Beginners



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

My niece asked me to knit her an "uncomplicated" short shawl. I was in my LKS when I noticed something similar to this one and decided to try my own version. I used 2 strands of Litoral, which is acrylic/poly composition knitted on a size 15 needle. This is an easy one for beginners to try. Added the chain loop for a little "pop." Hope she likes it!! 
Happy Knitting!!!
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## babybop (May 7, 2011)

Nice scarf.


----------



## Bev.in.Colo (Jul 27, 2012)

This is really lovely, you did a great job and the colors are great. I'm an old but beginner knitter, can you tell me where to find a pattern for this?


----------



## witchypoo (Sep 29, 2012)

really pretty scarf


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

babybop said:


> Nice scarf.


Hi Babybop...thank you.


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Beautiful scarf and model !


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Bev.in.Colo said:


> This is really lovely, you did a great job and the colors are great. I'm an old but beginner knitter, can you tell me where to find a pattern for this?


Hi Bev, pm me and I'll tell you how easy this is.
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

witchypoo said:


> really pretty scarf


Hi Witchypoo...thank you so much...love you name. :-D


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Naneast said:


> Beautiful scarf and model !


Hi Naneast...thank for for your compliment...model, funny!! :-D Love looking at your site, too!!


----------



## wkyangel (Nov 17, 2011)

What's not to like? It's absolutely gorgeous!!!


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

wkyangel said:


> What's not to like? It's absolutely gorgeous!!!


Ha, ha wkyangel...thanks soooo much!
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

It looks absolutely gorgeous. The colours remind me of jewels.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Leonora said:


> It looks absolutely gorgeous. The colours remind me of jewels.


Hi Leonora...as always, I thank you for your compliments. The yarn is soft, shinny, and has pretty "pieces" in it. What 
you might think of as "jewels." I have never knitted with it before. Also, I see you changed your avatar...gorgeous!!
Best wishes,
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## KEgan (Feb 15, 2012)

It's very pretty.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

KEgan said:


> It's very pretty.


Hello, KEgan...thank you!
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## kjjdcr (Mar 9, 2012)

Very nice wood like the pattern Thank you, Pat


----------



## kjjdcr (Mar 9, 2012)

how many ball of yarn did you use?


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

kjjdcr said:


> how many ball of yarn did you use?


Hi Kjjdcr...Please PM me and I'll give you the directions. Also, I used 2 hanks of yarn - about 120 yds.
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

edithann said:


> kjjdcr said:
> 
> 
> > how many ball of yarn did you use?
> ...


O.K.I will PM the instructions to you..Happy Knitting!


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

What a stunning shawl! That yarn is gorgeous and looks so sphisticated.


----------



## me2memeinVT (Mar 5, 2011)

A beautiful dressy scarf!


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

That is stunning. Love the yarn!

I am sending you PM too.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

This is so pretty!!!Love it


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

LadyBecket said:


> What a stunning shawl! That yarn is gorgeous and looks so sphisticated.


Hi, thanks for your lovely compliments..
Edie (EdithAnn) :-D


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

me2memeinVT said:


> A beautiful dressy scarf!


Thanks so much!
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

CathyAnn said:


> That is stunning. Love the yarn!
> 
> I am sending you PM too.


Thank you CathyAnn...will look for the PM.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

patocenizo said:


> This is so pretty!!!Love it


Hi again Patocenizo...thank you for your lovely compliments...love everything you do!!!
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

That is really beautiful. Well done


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> That is really beautiful. Well done


Hi again PurpleV...thanks sooo much for your comments!
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Edie your shawl is beautiful and such a lovely colour,your model is a lovely looking lady.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

amudaus said:


> Edie your shawl is beautiful and such a lovely colour,your model is a lovely looking lady.


Hi again Amudaus...thanks for you lovely comments..the model ... oh, that's just good lighting...lol..
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

edithann said:


> amudaus said:
> 
> 
> > Edie your shawl is beautiful and such a lovely colour,your model is a lovely looking lady.
> ...


 :-D


----------



## Grammax8 (Feb 9, 2012)

Beautiful....the jewel tones are stunning...great job.


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

Great job,and so becoming..you need one of your own..


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Grammax8 said:


> Beautiful....the jewel tones are stunning...great job.


Hi Grammax8...thanks for kind words..I love your avatar..and, when I see you "name," I chuckle as I
have a grandson, Max, who is 18 today!! lol
Edie (EdithAnn) :-D


----------



## Linheln (Jun 14, 2012)

Hi EdithAnn. Your scarf is absolutely gorgeous. Love the little sparkly bits.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

maureenb said:


> Great job,and so becoming..you need one of your own..


Hello Maureenb, thanks...maybe, after I finish many, many, more gifts!! 
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## Rainbow (May 14, 2011)

absolutely awesome and breathtaking.... love the colour.....


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Linheln said:


> Hi EdithAnn. Your scarf is absolutely gorgeous. Love the little sparkly bits.


Hi Linheln...thanks..your work is so lovely, too!
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

Edie, it may be simple, but it sure has a lot of POP!!!! It has spectacular color and the texture makes it so phenomenal!!!! Gorgeous!!!!! ;0)


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Rainbow said:


> absolutely awesome and breathtaking.... love the colour.....


Hello Rainbow...thanks so much for your kind comments.
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Sandiego said:


> Edie, it may be simple, but it sure has a lot of POP!!!! It has spectacular color and the texture makes it so phenomenal!!!! Gorgeous!!!!! ;0)


Ha, ha Sandiego...sounds like you're describing me!! lol..many thanks again.
Edie (EdithAnn) :-D


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

By the way Edie, will you be right in the eye of the storm? Take care. I have a grandson that goes to Fordham in the Bronx and I am worried about him but then he is young and would probably laugh at grandma's concern.


edithann said:


> patocenizo said:
> 
> 
> > This is so pretty!!!Love it
> ...


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

patocenizo said:


> By the way Edie, will you be right in the eye of the storm? Take care. I have a grandson that goes to Fordham in the Bronx and I am worried about him but then he is young and would probably laugh at grandma's concern.
> 
> 
> edithann said:
> ...


Thank you for your concern...Virginia may not (hopefully) get it too bad! Right now, it's just raining. Asfar as your grandson, grandmothers have the right to worry!! However, I think he's o.k. as most colleges seem to be equipped for this. I know very well where Fordham Univ is as I grew up in the Bronx. It's not far from the Bronx Zoo and a lot of other areas I remember.. 
Best regards,
Edie


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Beautiful shawl and a great choice of yarn. Your niece will love it xx


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Adorable.


----------



## 3mom (Apr 20, 2011)

It's beautiful!! I wish to know the name of the yarn you used.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

missmolly said:


> Beautiful shawl and a great choice of yarn. Your niece will love it xx


Good morning, MissMolly, always nice hearing from you.
Thank you for your kind words. I may have to knit another one for me!! Sooo many projects, but sooo much fun!
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## jennyb1 (Mar 31, 2011)

It's gorgeous Edie. What a fantastic job you did. Jenny xx


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

SouthernGirl said:


> Adorable.


Good Morning SouthernGirl..thank you.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

3mom said:


> It's beautiful!! I wish to know the name of the yarn you used.


Hi 3Mom..thank you. Yarn is aslantrends Litoral...


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

jennyb1 said:


> It's gorgeous Edie. What a fantastic job you did. Jenny xx


Thanks, Jenny.. :-D


----------



## dev7316 (Sep 2, 2011)

very pretty


----------



## cleosmum (Feb 21, 2011)

Edie..very pretty! I have some of this yarn in stash and always wondered what I would do with it....thank you for the idea!!!! As to the pattern..would so like to know how you made it...Thanks again


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

dev7316 said:


> very pretty


Thanks Dev7316.
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## Csknitty (Jul 12, 2012)

Very pretty. Love the color and yarn.


----------



## norm13 (Jul 15, 2012)

SO BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## Lorraine Fenton (Jan 29, 2011)

So gorgeous! what great colors. Can you share the pattern?


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

cleosmum said:


> Edie..very pretty! I have some of this yarn in stash and always wondered what I would do with it....thank you for the idea!!!! As to the pattern..would so like to know how you made it...Thanks again


Hi Cleosmum, thank you for you kind comments. I will gladly send you the pattern, just PM me.
Edie..


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Csknitty said:


> Very pretty. Love the color and yarn.


Good Morning..Csknitty...thank you so much.
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

norm13 said:


> SO BEAUTIFUL!


Thanks, Norm13...beautiful avatar!


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Lorraine Fenton said:


> So gorgeous! what great colors. Can you share the pattern?


Thank you Lorraine..If you PM me, I will gladly send you the pattern.
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## belencita7 (Oct 6, 2011)

Very nice,well done!


----------



## fludzbug (Apr 14, 2012)

Very pretty! I love the color. Nice job!


----------



## Molly Heger (Feb 8, 2012)

Your shawl is gorgeous. The jewel tones are beautiful on you, I hope you wear bright colors a lot. I would also love a really easy pattern!!!!


----------



## Ms Sue P (Mar 19, 2011)

Very pretty


----------



## gmcmullen (Dec 29, 2011)

Very pretty and stylish. I love the color. It really will make any outfit pop. Good job.


----------



## nanapam2355 (Jan 26, 2011)

Beautiful!!! I love the design and the color is perfect! I would love the pattern - will PM you. Thanks for sharing your talent with us.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

belencita7 said:


> Very nice,well done!


Hi belencita7...thanks so much.
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

fludzbug said:


> Very pretty! I love the color. Nice job!


Hello Fludzbug...thank you for you nice comments.
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Molly Heger said:


> Your shawl is gorgeous. The jewel tones are beautiful on you, I hope you wear bright colors a lot. I would also love a really easy pattern!!!!


Hi Molly, thank you..if you want the pattern, just PM me.
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Ms Sue P said:


> Very pretty


Thank you Ms Sue P..


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

gmcmullen said:


> Very pretty and stylish. I love the color. It really will make any outfit pop. Good job.


Hello gmcmullen...many thanks for your lovely comments.
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

Love the yarn - it is so attractive. Nice scarf.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

nanapam2355 said:


> Beautiful!!! I love the design and the color is perfect! I would love the pattern - will PM you. Thanks for sharing your talent with us.


Hi Nanapam3466...many thanks.
Edie (EdithAnn) :thumbup:


----------



## komiik (Apr 13, 2011)

What a beautiful shawl! Could you please send me the pattern?


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

jaml said:


> Love the yarn - it is so attractive. Nice scarf.


Hi, thanks so much for your nice words.
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

komiik said:


> What a beautiful shawl! Could you please send me the pattern?


Thank you komilk...send me a PM, and I will gladly send the pattern to you.


----------



## Slip Stitch (Oct 29, 2012)

Would love to know what pattern you have selected.
Thanks!


----------



## Joan Surber (May 22, 2012)

Again, what is the pattern and yarn type if I would like to recreate this for myself? Lovely shawl.


----------



## goldnote (Jun 10, 2011)

Love the shawl! Would you mind sharing the pattern with us? And you ARE a beautiful model!


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Slip Stitch said:


> Would love to know what pattern you have selected.
> Thanks!


Hi, send me a PM and I'll send to you.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Joan Surber said:


> Again, what is the pattern and yarn type if I would like to recreate this for myself? Lovely shawl.


Thanks, Joan..send me a PM, and I'll forward to you.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

goldnote said:


> Love the shawl! Would you mind sharing the pattern with us? And you ARE a beautiful model!


Hello goldnote...thank you, thank you!!
Send me a PM, and I will send to you.
Edie (EdithAnn) :lol:


----------



## readingbeachbum (Mar 29, 2012)

Where is the pattern for this beautiful shawl/scarf. I love it!


----------



## carmella (Feb 28, 2011)

Oh yes, this is an easy one and very attractive. I knitted the exact one you show for my daughter who loves it!


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

readingbeachbum said:


> Where is the pattern for this beautiful shawl/scarf. I love it!


Thanks, send me a PM and I will send to you.
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

carmella said:


> Oh yes, this is an easy one and very attractive. I knitted the exact one you show for my daughter who loves it!


Thank you Carmella...


----------



## mommomtwo (Dec 3, 2011)

Pls share your directions! Love it & would love to try to make one. Thank you in advance!!


----------



## riggy (Apr 9, 2012)

Your niece should be very pleased with that its lovely


----------



## TxCynDoll (Aug 22, 2012)

edithann said:


> My niece asked me to knit her an "uncomplicated" short shawl. I was in my LKS when I noticed something similar to this one and decided to try my own version. I used 2 strands of Litoral, which is acrylic/poly composition knitted on a size 15 needle. This is an easy one for beginners to try. Added the chain loop for a little "pop." Hope she likes it!!
> Happy Knitting!!!
> Edie (EdithAnn)


Beautiful, very beautiful...I have a daughter who has gotten into scarfs, hats and shawls... sending you a pm.... thanks for sharing this beautiful shawl...
Cynthia


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

How very lovely. I also like the way it is being worn in this pic. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Nenepat (Feb 28, 2011)

This scarf is beautiful and I love the yarn. If you are sharing the pattern, I would love to have it also.....Hope to start knitting scarves for Christmas very soon. Thanks


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

riggy said:


> Your niece should be very pleased with that its lovely


Thanks, Riggy! :-D


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

mommomtwo said:


> Pls share your directions! Love it & would love to try to make one. Thank you in advance!!


Thank you mommomtwo..please send me a PM
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

TxCynDoll said:


> edithann said:
> 
> 
> > My niece asked me to knit her an "uncomplicated" short shawl. I was in my LKS when I noticed something similar to this one and decided to try my own version. I used 2 strands of Litoral, which is acrylic/poly composition knitted on a size 15 needle. This is an easy one for beginners to try. Added the chain loop for a little "pop." Hope she likes it!!
> ...


Thank you,
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

jangmb said:


> How very lovely. I also like the way it is being worn in this pic. Thanks for sharing.


Many thanks...
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Nenepat said:


> This scarf is beautiful and I love the yarn. If you are sharing the pattern, I would love to have it also.....Hope to start knitting scarves for Christmas very soon. Thanks


Thanks, Nenepat...please send me a PM and I will send to you.
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## jblake loves to knit (Mar 30, 2012)

Love the scarf. It is gorgeous. I am assuming the model is you, and I am so glad to see a picture of you as it is always nice to put a face with a name. As usual you do stunning work. I so appreciate how you respond to everyone. I think that is so nice. Have a good week. Judy


----------



## va-girl (Jul 21, 2011)

I too would love to have the pattern. Thanks [email protected]


----------



## mthrift (Jan 2, 2012)

VERY CUTE! I love it! I am sure she will too! Very beautiful and very practical! Jeans or a little black dress! Just wonderful! And easy! That takes the cake!


----------



## vayankee (May 5, 2011)

Love it!


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Beautiful. Love the shawl and the gorgeous jewel-like colors. Wonderful job. She will love it.


----------



## Pamk (Jul 10, 2011)

I too would love the pattern. Beautiful job!


----------



## emacdonald3 (Oct 17, 2012)

I'd sure LOVE the pattern for this scarf, Eileen in Arizona


----------



## lilsis (Dec 27, 2011)

This scarf is beautiful! I too have some yarn like this and have no clue how to knit with it!! Would love the pattern if possible!! Thanks!!
(and hope you stay dry and safe from the storm that's hitting the East!)


----------



## Muddyann (Jan 29, 2011)

This is so adorable. I love it.


----------



## cardinal (Mar 28, 2011)

Lovely and easy!


----------



## Lalane (Aug 23, 2011)

Beautiful, love the colours.


----------



## celiaj (Apr 7, 2011)

Could you also share the way that you knit this please for me?

CeliaJ


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

Excellent work. Love the fun colors.


----------



## justfara (Sep 9, 2011)

It is GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## barbarafletcher (Apr 2, 2012)

Beautiful and gorgeous colour


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

jblake loves to knit said:


> Love the scarf. It is gorgeous. I am assuming the model is you, and I am so glad to see a picture of you as it is always nice to put a face with a name. As usual you do stunning work. I so appreciate how you respond to everyone. I think that is so nice. Have a good week. Judy


Hi Judy...thanks for all your wonderful comments. Yep, that's me..I have posted many times..sometimes I will show my face. lol. Trying to have a good week with all this bad weather.
Thanks again.
Edie (EdithAnn)
:lol:


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

va-girl said:


> I too would love to have the pattern. Thanks [email protected]


 :thumbup:


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

mthrift said:


> VERY CUTE! I love it! I am sure she will too! Very beautiful and very practical! Jeans or a little black dress! Just wonderful! And easy! That takes the cake!


Thanks...your comments are wonderful and welcomed!
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

vayankee said:


> Love it!


Thank you...


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> Beautiful. Love the shawl and the gorgeous jewel-like colors. Wonderful job. She will love it.


Thanks, Amy as always for your great comments.
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Pamk said:


> I too would love the pattern. Beautiful job!


Thank you Pam...please PM me..


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

emacdonald3 said:


> I'd sure LOVE the pattern for this scarf, Eileen in Arizona


Hi Eileen, sure just PM me.


----------



## loveseat (Jun 9, 2012)

Love your beautiful scarf. Would love the pattern and the
weight of yarn.
Thank You, Loveseat


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

lilsis said:


> This scarf is beautiful! I too have some yarn like this and have no clue how to knit with it!! Would love the pattern if possible!! Thanks!!
> (and hope you stay dry and safe from the storm that's hitting the East!)


Hello Lilsis, thank you for you kind words...trying to stay out of trouble today. It's very windy and rainy, but I've seen worse when I lived in NY. Please send me PM and I will send you the pattern.
Edie (EdithAnn) :-D


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Lalane said:


> Beautiful, love the colours.


Thanks, LaLane..


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Muddyann said:


> This is so adorable. I love it.


Hi Muddyann, many thanks..


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

cardinal said:


> Lovely and easy!


Thanks...love your avatar!


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

celiaj said:


> Could you also share the way that you knit this please for me?
> 
> CeliaJ


Hi CeliaJ...sure please send me a PM


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Deb-Babbles said:


> Excellent work. Love the fun colors.


Hello again, Deb-Babbles...thanks for you nice comments.
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

justfara said:


> It is GORGEOUS!!!


Thanks...


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

barbarafletcher said:


> Beautiful and gorgeous colour


Thank you, Barbara...


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

loveseat said:


> Love your beautiful scarf. Would love the pattern and the
> weight of yarn.
> Thank You, Loveseat


Hi, Loveseat...thank you...send me a PM and I will send to you.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

I AM SENDING A SPECIAL MESSAGE TO ALL OF YOU WHO WROTE TO ME...
I NEVER EXPECTED SUCH A WONDERFUL OUTPOUR OF RESPONSES AND REQUESTS. I WILL E-MAIL OR PM THE PATTERN TO ALL OF YOU. IF YOU DON'T GET A REPLY BY TOMORROW, PLEASE PM ME AGAIN.
THE LAST TIME THIS HAPPENED WAS WHEN I FIRST STARTED AND POSTED MY PURPLE CAPE/SHAWL...
AGAIN, MANY, MANY THANKS TO ALL OF YOU. 
LOVE, HUGS, & BEST WISHES,
Edie (EdithAnn) :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## judyknitstwo (Jun 14, 2012)

beautiful shawl. maybe i ll get brave enough to make one! sure do hope you are out of sandys way!


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

Beautiful scarf and very dressy!


----------



## celiaj (Apr 7, 2011)

Will be egarlly waiting for the pattern then, and thanks alot in advance.

CeliaJ


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

judyknitstwo said:


> beautiful shawl. maybe i ll get brave enough to make one! sure do hope you are out of sandys way!


Hi, it's an easy one to do!! Thanks... It's been raining and moving a lot here in Virginia...but I know it could be worse.
Keeping our fingers crossed!
Edie (EdithAnn) :-D


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Byrdgal said:


> Beautiful scarf and very dressy!


Thanks, Byrdgal...


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Very jazzy. I believe your niece will love it. Great jewel- tone colors and glitzy yarn.


----------



## lavertera (Mar 15, 2011)

Oh Edie I like that, how colourful. Looks like beads within it. If she doesn't love it i'll give you my address ha ha. Lovely work as usual.


Pam


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Pocahontas said:


> Very jazzy. I believe your niece will love it. Great jewel- tone colors and glitzy yarn.


Thank you Pocahontas...I hope so, or I get to wear it!! lol
All your work is beautiful, too!
Best wishes,
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

lavertera said:


> Oh Edie I like that, how colourful. Looks like beads within it. If she doesn't love it i'll give you my address ha ha. Lovely work as usual.
> 
> Pam


Hi Pam, glad to hear from you again. Thanks for your lovely comments...
Best wishes,
Edie...


----------



## qod (Oct 15, 2011)

Gorgeous!


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

qod said:


> Gorgeous!


Thanks...


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

What a beautiful shawlette! Looks so cheery!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

That turned out stunning and although it is simple it is just the right touch and looks amazing. Colors are fabulous. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Janina (May 2, 2011)

It is absolutely BEAUTIFUL. Love the colours and especially the yarn. She will be crazy about it, I know I would. Congratulations, beautiful work. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

SallyAnn said:


> What a beautiful shawlette! Looks so cheery!


Thanks sooo much SallyAnn.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> That turned out stunning and although it is simple it is just the right touch and looks amazing. Colors are fabulous. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thank you Angora1...another New Yorker, from an ex-New Yorker. :thumbup:


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Janina said:


> It is absolutely BEAUTIFUL. Love the colours and especially the yarn. She will be crazy about it, I know I would. Congratulations, beautiful work. :thumbup: :thumbup:


Hi Janina...thank you so much for your lovely comments.
:thumbup:


----------



## marianikole (Aug 29, 2011)

very beautiful, love it


----------



## knittybear (Nov 2, 2011)

Eagerly awaiting the pattern and type of yarn. Your work is beautiful!
knittybear (Barrie)


----------



## Chimoy (Aug 11, 2012)

Love your scarf lovely colors! I would like to do that pattern, what type of yarn?
I hope the weather is fine by you!!Chimoy Martha


----------



## Ellisen (Dec 5, 2011)

Wow! A truly successful beautiful shawl. The receiver is very lucky. I'll PM you for the pattern, please. Thanks.


----------



## wlk4fun647 (Apr 17, 2011)

That's EXACTLY what I was looking for!!! I love it!!! The colors are beautiful!!! I will PM you for the pattern.


----------



## lilita (Mar 16, 2011)

WHAT A LOVELY YARN !! AND NICE JOB.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Very pretty!!


----------



## Dianne Twiddy (Apr 17, 2012)

Please send me the pattern to your lovely shawl. 
Thanks!
Dianne
[email protected]


----------



## Bethlyn (May 1, 2012)

I love your version. The colors are wonderful.


----------



## Dianne Twiddy (Apr 17, 2012)

Dianne Twiddy said:


> Please send me the pattern to your lovely shawl.
> Thanks!
> Dianne
> [email protected]


----------



## Mungie (Mar 12, 2011)

edithann said:


> Leonora said:
> 
> 
> > It looks absolutely gorgeous. The colours remind me of jewels.
> ...


Beautiful...beautiful !! What kind of wool is that. It does look like jewels. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Grannybear (Mar 29, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful and the colours are lovely. Great job, and I'm sure your niece will love it. Norah


----------



## Lotty (Jul 24, 2011)

Very nice.


----------



## goldnote (Jun 10, 2011)

Would much appreciate a PM for this pattern. Thanks very much.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

marianikole said:


> very beautiful, love it


Thanks, Marianikole..
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

knittybear said:


> Eagerly awaiting the pattern and type of yarn. Your work is beautiful!
> knittybear (Barrie)


 :thumbup:


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Chimoy said:


> Love your scarf lovely colors! I would like to do that pattern, what type of yarn?
> I hope the weather is fine by you!!Chimoy Martha


Hi Chimoy...thank you...the yarn is 50% acrylic & 50% poly
Weather here has been cold, rainy, windy. Last night we lost electricity and it came back a few hours ago. Had no computer..and have to answer lots of wonderful KP's!
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Ellisen said:


> Wow! A truly successful beautiful shawl. The receiver is very lucky. I'll PM you for the pattern, please. Thanks.


Thank you Ellisen..
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

wlk4fun647 said:


> That's EXACTLY what I was looking for!!! I love it!!! The colors are beautiful!!! I will PM you for the pattern.


Thank you for your lovely comments!
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

lilita said:


> WHAT A LOVELY YARN !! AND NICE JOB.


Hi Lilita, thanks sooo much!
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Very pretty!!


Thanks London Girl..adorable baby in your avatar.
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Dianne Twiddy said:


> Please send me the pattern to your lovely shawl.
> Thanks!
> Dianne
> [email protected]


Hi Dianne, I will send you the pattern. If you want me or anyone else to send you information, please PM as Administration does not anyone to place their e-mail address here. Thanks, Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Bethlyn said:


> I love your version. The colors are wonderful.


Thanks Bethlyn..
:-D


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Mungie said:


> edithann said:
> 
> 
> > Leonora said:
> ...


It's just 50% acrylic & 50% poly...Thanks!
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Grannybear said:


> Absolutely beautiful and the colours are lovely. Great job, and I'm sure your niece will love it. Norah


Thanks Norah, I hope so...beautiful baby on your avatar.
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Lotty said:


> Very nice.


Thanks Lotty..adorable avatar.
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

goldnote said:


> Would much appreciate a PM for this pattern. Thanks very much.


Just sent to you.
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## xxjanexx (May 1, 2012)

love it edithann and the yarn is gorgeous...what make is it x


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

xxjanexx said:


> love it edithann and the yarn is gorgeous...what make is it x


Hi, thank you for your kind comments..it's called aslantrends -
Litoral...
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)




----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Elegant!


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Elegant!


Thanks, Pammie1234
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## -knitter (Aug 22, 2011)

Love this scarf! And you look great wearing it!


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

-knitter said:


> Love this scarf! And you look great wearing it!


Thanks so much knitter...hope you weren't affected by "Sandy."
Best wishes,
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

edithann said:


> -knitter said:
> 
> 
> > Love this scarf! And you look great wearing it!
> ...


 :-D


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

For the ladies that requested seeing this easy pattern again, here it is.
Happy Knitting,
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

This is so lovely, Edie! Love those colors, too!


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Rainebo said:


> This is so lovely, Edie! Love those colors, too!


Always nice to see your "smiling train" again. Thanks so much for your lovely compliments. I appreciate it!
Edie


----------



## Nenepat (Feb 28, 2011)

edithann said:


> My niece asked me to knit her an "uncomplicated" short shawl. I was in my LKS when I noticed something similar to this one and decided to try my own version. I used 2 strands of Litoral, which is acrylic/poly composition knitted on a size 15 needle. This is an easy one for beginners to try. Added the chain loop for a little "pop." Hope she likes it!!
> Happy Knitting!!!
> Edie (EdithAnn)


This shawl is just beautiful!!! Thinking of my nieces for Christmas if you would share the pattern....and where you got this beautiful yarn....Thanks so much. Pat


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Nenepat said:


> This shawl is just beautiful!!! Thinking of my nieces for Christmas if you would share the pattern....and where you got this beautiful yarn....Thanks so much. Pat


Thanks for your lovely compliments, Pat. If you PM me, I will send you the information.
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

edithann said:


> Thanks for your lovely compliments, Pat. If you PM me, I will send you the information.
> Edie (EdithAnn)


Pat, I bought this yarn at my local knitting store. However, you can purchase it on line. I just sent you a PM with all the information.


----------

